# Nial Fuller's Learn to Trade the Market



## dangap

Hey guys,

Just wondered if anyone has tried out the Learn to trade the markets course? I'm interested in price action trading.
I have already looked at his free material and i liked what i'm seeing, just wondering do you get much more once you join up?

Cheers

Dan


----------



## dangap

dangap said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondered if anyone has tried out the Learn to trade the markets course? I'm interested in price action trading.
> I have already looked at his free material and i liked what i'm seeing, just wondering do you get much more once you join up?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dan




lol - This is a geniune qusetion BTW, not some type of sles pitch or anything like that.


----------



## tech/a

Had a look at a couple of the videos.
Once through the " sell " the stuff
Presented is very basic and nothing ground breaking.
I see nothing on Risk management or position 
Sizing 

He pointed to where he would have taken a trade and
In my view far far too late. There were setups that screamed
Sell me in the videos I watched which went completely
Un noticed.these setups presented far less rsk than those
Discussed.

My opinion
Average.


----------



## Porper

dangap said:


> lol - This is a geniune qusetion BTW, not some type of sles pitch or anything like that.




Haven't heard of him so can't comment on his course.

However unless he teaches by showing live trades or at least has a live account for all to see I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole. Anybody can teach in hindsight, the proof is in the pudding...live real time trades and accounts.


----------



## macca

If you pay for training then you would expect it to work, if it works why sell it?

You can make millions a year in Forex if you have a successful system.

If you Google Forex forums you will find more free info than you could read in a year. There are hundreds of methods floating around on the net and hundreds of discussions.


----------



## TulipFX

What macca said above.

Rather than blowing money on classes (which may or may not work) educate yourself. How much are the courses BTW?


----------



## dangap

The course/membership cost about $350 (lifetime membership) from what i have read off the site you can join in and watch how he trades etc. After looking at all the free info he has i am happy to investigate a little further.

Someone asked if his training or i suppose knowledge works why sell it?  I personnally think that there are genuine people out there that would like to help other people, i could imagine fulltime trading could be a little boring but i really wouldn't know.

I haven't got $350 at the moment anyway but am a little interested.

Thanks for your comments guys

Dan


----------



## tech/a

dangap said:


> The course/membership cost about $350 (lifetime membership) from what i have read off the site you can join in and watch how he trades etc. After looking at all the free info he has i am happy to investigate a little further.
> 
> Someone asked if his training or i suppose knowledge works why sell it?  I personnally think that there are genuine people out there that would like to help other people, i could imagine fulltime trading could be a little boring but i really wouldn't know.
> 
> I haven't got $350 at the moment anyway but am a little interested.
> 
> Thanks for your comments guys
> 
> Dan




You haven't got $350 and you want to trade FOREX.
Amazing


----------



## McLovin

tech/a said:


> You haven't got $350 and you want to trade FOREX.
> Amazing




Amazing is the right word. What exactly do you do after you've saved up your $350 then handed it over and done the course?


----------



## cogs

Guess it's the obvious elure for new players, do a course and you make heaps.

Do yourself and your money a favour, read the mountains of free info available and practice on demo accounts. 

Honestly you don't need to pay someone, and further down the track you will see who actually benefits most from these courses as such.

I don't consider myself a pro but enjoy the hell out of it and have a few years under my belt.


----------



## dangap

McLovin said:


> Amazing is the right word. What exactly do you do after you've saved up your $350 then handed it over and done the course?




Well clearly there's no point putting it straight into a live account, i would lose it anyway. 

No i dont have a great deal of money at the moment, i just plan on demoing at the moment and get a feel for trading while saving some cash. I'm in no rush to go live but i do understand demo can't compare to live trading blah blah blah but hey i have to start some where.

Cleary most peoples thoughts are not to bother with courses, no probs thanks for the input.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

dangap said:


> Well clearly there's no point putting it straight into a live account, i would lose it anyway.
> 
> No i dont have a great deal of money at the moment, i just plan on demoing at the moment and get a feel for trading while saving some cash. I'm in no rush to go live but i do understand demo can't compare to live trading blah blah blah but hey i have to start some where.
> 
> Cleary most peoples thoughts are not to bother with courses, no probs thanks for the input.




dang, read this website front to back, and you'll know how to trade.  http://thepatternsite.com/

Will take a you a few weeks, and it's free.

Then start small with a demo account.  When you start winning, go live.  Analyze your losing trades and learn that way.... teach yourself in other words.


----------



## dangap

Gringotts Bank said:


> dang, read this website front to back, and you'll know how to trade.  http://thepatternsite.com/
> 
> Will take a you a few weeks, and it's free.
> 
> Then start small with a demo account.  When you start winning, go live.  Analyze your losing trades and learn that way.... teach yourself in other words.




Thanks bud.

Dan


----------



## dangap

Cheers bud


----------



## TulipFX

Start with a demo account. When you are profitable with that set up a small live account. Both are important steps. Trading demo shows you can trade. Trading with a real money account then add the next level of practice - emotions. Emotions can be difficult to deal with and the results between 'non caring' demo and 'OMG I'm losing real money on this position!' live account are stark, from experience.

Good luck!


----------



## dead trader

I am a member of Nial's course. There isn't a whole lot of new material after you sign up. His weekly and daily setups commentary is OK for reaffirming your own analysis. Don't expect to be spoon fed, you'll get a whole lot more out of trading if you DYOR. Forex spreads can be a killer if you trade large lot sizes, futures commissions are quite low on the other hand. Choose the right product to trade and save youself thousands in the long run.


----------



## TulipFX

greasy_pancakes said:


> Forex spreads can be a killer if you trade large lot sizes,




I would say the opposite. One of the brokers we use have EURUSD spread at 0.0-0.2 pips. Add in commission and it works out at 0.6-0.8 pips. The liquid market means you can usually get even the largest orders filled. For example we estimate one of our products drops between 500-1000 lots (50-100 million) each trade into the market, yet slippage of even this (quite) large amount is minimal.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

dangap said:


> Well clearly there's no point putting it straight into a live account, i would lose it anyway.
> 
> No i dont have a great deal of money at the moment, i just plan on demoing at the moment and get a feel for trading while saving some cash. I'm in no rush to go live but i do understand demo can't compare to live trading blah blah blah but hey i have to start some where.
> 
> Cleary most peoples thoughts are not to bother with courses, no probs thanks for the input.




Hi Dan,

Most of the meat in Nials course is out there free. But if Pin Bars is your thing I would suggest you start on this thread over at Forex factory. also free. 

http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?t=2331

Daily time frame trading with Pin bars exactly the same as Nials 

cheers

Joe


----------



## >Apocalypto<

greasy_pancakes said:


> I am a member of Nial's course. There isn't a whole lot of new material after you sign up. His weekly and daily setups commentary is OK for reaffirming your own analysis. Don't expect to be spoon fed, you'll get a whole lot more out of trading if you DYOR. Forex spreads can be a killer if you trade large lot sizes, futures commissions are quite low on the other hand. Choose the right product to trade and save youself thousands in the long run.




spreads can affect you trading off a daily chart? try pepperstone or interactive brokers. mayors never go over 2pips 99% of the time


----------



## dead trader

Regarding Pepperstone, are those spreads through using the Razor account only?


----------



## TulipFX

We have recently been using ICMarkets. Spreads for EURUSD between 0.0 and 0.2 pips. Commission $7 per round trade (PM me if you'd like a discount link for $6 commissions). They are using Integral feed passed straight through with commissions for the broker's revenue. ASIC regulated. All that jazz.


----------



## john12

i liked some of nials videos on you tube, but i wasnt prepared to pay for a course, beginning traders need capital more than they need courses, i agree with cogs and some of the others, use a demo account for a while, try out the different indicators and chart types and, importantly, timeframes, and see what you feel most comfy with, and while youre doing this with the "play money" nail down a good money management system to suit your amount of real capital, no amount of courses or the best system in the world will help you if you dont use good money management, that is the key


----------



## daveM

>Apocalypto< said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Most of the meat in Nials course is out there free. But if Pin Bars is your thing I would suggest you start on this thread over at Forex factory. also free.
> 
> http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?t=2331
> 
> Daily time frame trading with Pin bars exactly the same as Nials
> 
> cheers
> 
> Joe




I like the FF threads on a few subjects, some of them have some excellent information. I guess each board has some great threads.


----------



## Pnut

I am not a big fan of Nials methods I prefer to be helping to make a pin bar then wait for one to happen. However I felt as though there were certain times when I would just get blown away with a trade and stand there bewildered as to what just happened. I checked his daily posts and he gets about 2000 - 2400 views within hours of posting usually 9am to 11am QLD time. If each trader took a position of 10,000 with his recommendation then it would be approx 22000 000 or obviously more. My opinion is I felt as though I had been run over by some sort of mob mentality and that is basically what happens. There are some guys posting there to try and get others to jump onto there trades and gain momentum. But the attitude of not taking a small profit and holding out for 3R or greater is just greedy.
I wanted to check the abilities of the Gunn traders there and it might as well be a bit of a dictatorship. It is quite narrow minded and backward thinking with no room for innovation and progress. I guess in the old days they thought a light bulb was magic and the wheel was an insane invention cause it just goes round. At LTTM they believe computer algo's and indicators to be the devils work or some far out new thing. I guess someone has to lead the young lambs to slaughter. 

"Nothing new at all ever." That should be Nial's the motto. 

But for $400 or whatever the cost is you are gaining the simple knowledge of thousands of other traders. I guesstimated 10,000 people have done the course at $400 would be roughly 4000,000 so there are no guesses as to how Nial has made it in trading. My hat off to him if you can do it and succeed you should.
If there are 2200 average traders still checking Nials updates that sort of demonstrates that 6000+ have failed to return or just cant handle the draw downs. 

To summarize. $400 is nothing in trading if you gain knowledge and even if Nials knowledge isn't 100% you still know what 2000 half crazed lunatics with a FX account are going to do next (helps to not get run over).

My thoughts.
Pnut.


----------



## tom82

tech/a said:


> Had a look at a couple of the videos.
> Once through the " sell " the stuff
> Presented is very basic and nothing ground breaking.
> I see nothing on Risk management or position
> Sizing




You mustn't have looked very hard for his articles on position sizing or money management, here are some of them, there are others and you can look for them:

http://www.learntotradethemarket.com/forex-articles/forex-trading-risk-reward-and-money-management
http://www.learntotradethemarket.co...gies/risk-reward-forex-trading-the-holy-grail
http://www.learntotradethemarket.co...der-manage-risk-and-track-trading-performance
http://www.learntotradethemarket.co...-reward-and-money-management-in-forex-trading

He uses fixed amount risk, where most use a percentage risk.


----------



## Pnut

Sorry I was a bit one sided and I did not give full credit where it was due.

Nial's knowledge base and teachings are good, sensible knowledge and course base.
I bought the course and am in agreement with all of the teachings and happy with the product.

The extra knowledge of my fellow trader that have gained is money well spent for me.
Pnut


----------



## AuthenticFX

I took Nials course early on in my forex career. I think for the money it was pretty fair value, although I acknowledge the argument that most of what is taught in the course is available elsewhere at no cost. Still, the daily updates etc represent a certain commitment on his part, and as I say I think it's not too bad as far as forex courses go. The major problem I had was with the character himself: he tends to be shall we say a little "prickly" when you contact him by email  Just seems to have a communication problem…


----------



## tom82

AuthenticFX said:


> I took Nials course early on in my forex career. I think for the money it was pretty fair value, although I acknowledge the argument that most of what is taught in the course is available elsewhere at no cost. Still, the daily updates etc represent a certain commitment on his part, and as I say I think it's not too bad as far as forex courses go. The major problem I had was with the character himself: he tends to be shall we say a little "prickly" when you contact him by email  Just seems to have a communication problem…




I have never had a problem with Nial with regards to contact / communication.


----------



## prism2

Nial Fuller has been on the scene for a very long time.  Everything he teaches is legit but at the same time, he teaches a lot of general information.  Maybe this information wasn't available before when he stepped on the scene but now if you go to the forums like everyone says... you can get the same type of "help" instead of signing up for his course which comes with access to his members only section.

The downside of buying a complete course..any course for that matter... for a large sum of money is that you might not end up liking the way your mentor/coach trades but you feel obligated now to trade it.  If you don't like what you're trading, waiting for 4-6hrs for a setup based off a system you didn't develop or don't fully understand is going to be disheartening in the beginning when you're first learning the ropes.  You're going to have this feeling of "Is this all there really is?  Waiting for this ridiculous pin-bar to show because Nial Fuller told me I will make millions of dollars off it?"   Just throwing that in because he really likes trading pin-bars so if trading off bar charts is your thing, then definitely first check out his free tutorials on youtube.

The best thing to do is to vary your information sources and take the best parts of what you like from trading and start to experiment on your own.  In the beginning, all new traders are anxious to try to find the holy grail but the only holy grail is within you once you find what works for you.  No two traders are built alike so there's no one size fits all strategy.  

Hope this helps.  Cheers!


----------



## saroq

john12 said:


> i liked some of nials videos on you tube, but i wasnt prepared to pay for a course, *beginning traders need capital more than they need courses*, i agree with cogs and some of the others, use a demo account for a while, try out the different indicators and chart types and, importantly, timeframes, and see what you feel most comfy with, and while youre doing this with the "play money" nail down a good money management system to suit your amount of real capital, no amount of courses or the best system in the world will help you if you dont use good money management, that is the key




Yikes!  Beginning traders also need knowledge and a strategy.  If the course delivers good knowledge and strategy then $300-$400 isn't too high a price to pay for that especially if it helps shorten the learning period and makes you successful.


----------



## AverageJoe

I have seen some of his youtube stuff and though they make sense, I don't like the use of indicators including moving average on the charts. Complicates things. I keep mine very simple.


----------

